# One Grand Blitz vs Meguiar's #16 (~700KB of photos)



## Aurora40 (Mar 26, 2004)

I actually wrote this for a different forum, but I'm an occasional visitor here and thought you all might want to see some pictures of a 200SX. 

My plan was to wash the Nissan today and throw a coat of Meguiar's #16 on it. But then I thought, what the hell, why not a half-and-half with One Grand Blitz wax. For comparison, the #16 is about $13 for an 11 oz tin, and Blitz is about $15 for a 10 oz tin.

The Nissan was in nice shape with a month old coat of #16 still going strong. The paint is pretty smooth with good gloss and shine. 

Here is the car ready to be waxed. At this point it had just been washed via the Protect-All Quick & Easy Wash method as it is in the 20F's today:



















The contenders, ready to get to it:









The application of both was interesting. The Blitz feels softer in the can, and as a result it is easier to apply. The applicator glides around more easily than the #16 applicator does. Neither is difficult to apply, but the #16 is grabbier. The #16 also feels thicker and more substantial in the can and on the app. Both have a mild smell, #16 of crayons, and Blitz of beeswax. Wipeoff was similar to application. Blitz is slightly easier to wipe off, the towel slides over it more. However, neither is difficult to buff. 

I also applied the waxes to the black insert between the side window and the 1/4 window on each side, and I applied it to the side mirror housings. The housings are a single stage paint, the kind that get oxidized pretty easily and generally look cheap and like crap. They were still in nice shape from the #16 on them a month ago, but it's a decent test of the solvent levels. The #16 took off less black from the housing than Blitz did. You'll see on the #16 app two lines, though, where I bumped some rubber... Neither one took off very much. Most products will take off more than that, including non-abrasive products like Klasse SG and such:










The results. It was pretty hard to tell a difference. The Blitz seemed like it added a little gloss to the finish when I was applying it. The #16 didn't seem to alter the finish, but then again, it's #16 that was on the finish to start with. Both sides look shiny and glossy. There was no apparent difference in the garage or outside. #16 is on the passenger side, Blitz on the drivers side.










Outside (sun was in front of the car on the passenger side, but the car was in the shade):









#16:









Blitz:









What was interesting was that there did seem to be a difference on the mirror housings. The Blitz housing seemed blacker and deeper, while the #16 housing seemed brighter and shinier. In the garage I tried to even the lighting, but there's just more light on the #16 side of the car. I could have moved the Aurora outside to get similar lighting on both housings, but no... Outside, the sun was also on the #16 side, though both sides were in the shade and it was fairly overcast.

#16









Blitz:









Although for that deep, wet, black look, you can't beat the leftover Quick & Easy Wash rinse water. Blech!









The real test, at least to me, will come over time. I'm curious which lasts longer, or really, if they both last a long time. And I'm curious about the appearance differences as I see the car in more different situations. Both waxes are supposed to be durable, and I've gotten 3+ months from #16 over the winter with no problems.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

very nice write up!!!!!! thanks alot. we are all pretty anal about or cars :thumbup:


----------

